# icd-10 coding of neuroendocrine tumors



## AnnaE (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi,

If the patient is going to be treated for brain mets from a poorly differentiated neuroendocrine tumor of the lung- is the correct icd-10 code C7B.8 (other secondary neuroendocrine tumor) and C7A.1 (malignant poorly differentiated neuroendocrine tumor)? Because the metastasis was from a neuroendocrine tumor you cannot use C79.31 (brain mets)? This is how I interpreted it per the Coding Strategies book. 


I have another question regarding neuroendocrine tumors. A carcinoid tumor is a type of neuroendocrine that is usually from a digestive tract.  If the physician's report states neuroendocrine tumor of the stomach- can you code C7A.092 (carcinoid tumor of the stomach) instead of C7A.8 (other neuroendocrine tumor)?

Thanks for your help.


----------

